# PRMG diploma from AUC



## Mohamed Zakzouk (29 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان ابدأ بدبلومة prmg 
فى الجامعة الامريكية ولكن لا اعرف ما هو مقدار استفادتى منها بعد الحصول عليها وهل هى مفيدة هنا فى مصر ام ماذا ؟
وهل ايضا تعد تحضير ممتاز لبداية pmp 
ام ليس لها علاقة ؟ 

علما بانى حديث التخرج 2012 وحاليا مهندس موقع ولكن اود فى المستقبل ان اعمل فى مجال الادارة الهندسية فبماذا تنصحوننى لابدأ بداية صحيحة 
وشكرا لحسن انتباهكم​


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (30 يونيو 2013)

لا يوجد احد يفيدنى !!!


----------



## بندر بن علي (1 يوليو 2013)

ان شاء الله يفيدك الأخوان


----------



## eng_mas0ud (1 يوليو 2013)

انا للأسف لا اعرف prmg مع ان شغلى و مجال دراستى اداره المشروعات

و اللى مشهور فى المجال دا PMP و IPMA 
و ع فكره انا كمان خريج 2012 و تمهيدى ماجستير فى إداره مشروعات التشييد الهندسيه جامعه القاهره 
ودور كتير عن كورسات تساعد فى المجال دا بجانب دراستى و طلعت IPMA وهيا فيها 4 مستوات و احنا نقدر ناخد المستوى الرابع فقط لحديث التخرج
و هيا شهاده اصلها المانيا و فيها جهه واحده موجوده فى مصر بتدى شهادات معتمده فيها اسمها MES
اعتقد دا افضل حاجه ممكن تبدا بيها و اللى انا ناوى عليها فعلا و لو حصل هطمع منك اخد الماتيريال اللى هتاخدها من الجماعه الامريكيه 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لحضرتك على المساعدة 
انا اعرف ال pmp لكن معرفش ipma ممكن تقولى عنه اكتر 
وبالنسبة لل prmg ده لينك الجامعة الامريكية حضرتك اكيد هتعرفه اكتر


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (2 يوليو 2013)

American University in Cairo - Engineering and Science Services


----------



## eng_mas0ud (2 يوليو 2013)

أها ... فهمت .. دى الدراسات العليا الخاصه باداره المشروعات للجامعه الأمريكيه ..
زى الماجستير كدا و افتكر ان كنت روحت شوفت الكلام دا أول ما اتخرجت قبل ماقدم فى جامعه القاهره و كنت محتار بينها و بين ماستر الحكومى بس فضلت الأرخص دلوقتى  عشان لو فكرت اخد الكلام دا بعدها يبقى الاستفاده منها أكبر ...
و ع ما اتذكر ان الماده الواحده من دول كانت ب1600 جنيه وليك 4 ماكس فى التيرم و 2 مينيمنم ... زى تمهيدى ماجستير كدا بالظبط
بس دلوقتى رجعت فى كلامى لما فهمت أكتر ان ال PMP اللى هيا PMI أكتر قوه ع المستوى العالمى...
ولما دورت أكتر لان دى محتاجه خبره 3 سنين بعد التخرج و مجال الامتحان مجرد knowledge يعنى معرفه .. يعنى شويه مذاكره مش أكتر
مع العلم ان ال PMP اصلها امريكا
اما ال IPMA ) International Project Management Association )
دى اصلها المانيا و اقدم كمان من ال PMP 
فيها 4 مستويات :
المستوى الأخير D
محتاج حديث التخرج و لو اخدته بتاخد لقب Certified Project Management Associate
وللحصول عليها محتاج knowledge بس مش اكتر و امتحان ع مرتين ب 350 يورو
المستوى C محتاج خبره 3 سنين + knowledge نفس اللى ذاكرته فى مستوى D
الخبره ال3 سنين دى بقى بيعرفوها من مخطط مشروع كدا اختبار بيقيس درجه معينه من الشغل الواقعى
و بتاخد لقب Certified Project Manager
المستوى B خبره 5 سنين + knowledge نفسها بردوا 
و بتقعد مع ناس مديرين مشروعات و بتعمل مشروع حقيقى اختبار
وبتاخد لقب Certified Senior Project Manager
المستوى A دا اقوى حاجه بيحتاج خبره 10 سنين + knowledge 
وبتقييم انك فعلا مدير مشروع و بتقعد مع خبراء يقيموك
و بيديلك لقب Certified Project Director

لما كنت بدور عن الفرق بين ال IPMA و ال PMP عرفت ان فيه خبراء بتقول ان ال PMP بيقع بين المستوى C و D فى ال IPMA

بس كدا  
هات ايميلك بقى هبعتلك فايلين كدا واحد فيهم مقارنه بين ال IPMA , PMP , PRINCE2
و التانى شرح لل IPMA


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جدا لاهتمام حضرتك وده الميل بتاعى ومنتظر منك file 
[email protected]


----------



## medo2012 (1 يناير 2014)

prmg 
هى دبلومه احترافيه لاداره المشروعات 
ومن الخطا مقارنتها بـ PMP or IPMA لكن ممكن نقول هتسفاد بيها فى ايه ؟
لازم نعرف ان هناك 3 اتجاهات للدراسه فى اداره المشروعات وهم الاساسين 
1: دراسات عليا فى الجامعات الحكوميه مثل ماجيستير
2: دراسه احترافيه مثل prmg 
3: شهادات دوليه ( Intentional Certification )

العالم الان كله اتجاه لاداره المشروعات فهو من افضل العلوم الهندسه حاليا و لتقيم المهندسين من حيث قدراتهم وهل يستطيع ان يكون مدير مشروع وهكذا توجد المعاهد الدوليه المعترف بها عالميا والمعروفه بمصداقيتها وجوده ودقه وشفافيه اختبارتها ونتائجها ومنها PMI and IPMA 
وهما عباره عن امتحانات فقط لقياس مهارتك وبتطلب منك حاجات معينه تختلف احيانا من معهد للتانى مثل سنين الخبره عدد ساعات دراسه معين وهكذا 
لكن PRMG هى دبلومه احترافيه فى اداره المشروعات لتزويد مهاراتك وللدراسه بتعمق فى مجال اداره المشروعات عن طريق مهندسين ودكاتره على اعلى مستوى من العلم فى هذا المجال وعلى اطلاع دائم ومستمر بكل ماهو جديد فى علم الاداره فى العالم وايضا معتمدين من هذه المعاهد الدوليه . فهى فرصه جيده جدا لزياده معرفتك بعلم الاداره ويتم تدريس منهج ال PMP كجزا منها فى course no.025 وهو كورس يعطيك 45 credit hour معتمده من ( PMI ( PROJECT MANAGEMENT INSTITUTE ) مع العلم ب ان PMP تطلب 35 ساعه فقط وهو ما يؤهلك للدخول الى امتحان pmpمباشرا ..
ولمعرفه معلومات باستفاضه عن PRMG ممكن تقراها من هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307366


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (2 يناير 2014)

بداية شكرا لرد حضرتك انا فعلا بدأت باول Course اللى هو project planning and control techniques واستفدت منه فعلا وان شاء الله ناوى اكمل الباقى وعلى امل انى الاقى عمل يؤهلنى انى اشتغل بما درسته ان شاء الله 

حضرتك تقصد ب Course 025 : introduction to project management international standards 

ده لو التحقت بيه اقدر بعدها ادخل امتحان ال PMP


----------



## medo2012 (3 يناير 2014)

حضرتك تقصد ب Course 025 : introduction to project management international standards 

ده لو التحقت بيه اقدر بعدها ادخل امتحان ال PMP[/QUOTE]

اه هو كورس مهم جدا هو بيشرح pmbook اللى بتدخل تتسال فيه فى امتحان pmp والكورس بالمناسبه معتمد 45 ساعه دراسه من pmi المعهد اللى مسؤل عن شهاده pmp على مستوى العالم ولو دخىلت على موقع الجامعه فى international certification هتلاقى الكورس دا موجود من ضمنهم لان عليها اعتماد تانى غير اعتماد الجامعه اللى هو pmi وبتديه دكتوره ماجده التلاوى وهى مميزه جدا


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (3 يناير 2014)

طيب كويس ان حضرتك نبهتنى لحاجة زى دى شكرا ليك 
طيب ممكن تقولى ايه اهم courses فى ال prmg بحيث انى اكون ملم بالمهم اولا 
انا خلصت ال 010 وهبدأ resource الترم الجاى


----------



## osamaeido (9 يناير 2014)

أنا عندى نية لدخول prmg فى الجامعة الأمريكية .. لذلك أريد من حضرتك توضح شروط التقديم و تكلفة الدبلومة


----------



## medo2012 (11 يناير 2014)

osamaeido قال:


> أنا عندى نية لدخول prmg فى الجامعة الأمريكية .. لذلك أريد من حضرتك توضح شروط التقديم و تكلفة الدبلومة


هتلاقى على الرابط دا شرح كويس جدا جدا لل PRMG 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307366

وهو ردا على سؤالك باختصار انت بتختار 6 كورسات من بين 16 كورس كل الكورسات تمنها 1650 معادا كورسين تمنهم 3150 وبتدفع تمن الكورس اللى هتسجله فى السميستر فقط وليس مبلغ كل الكورسات كدفعه واحده


----------



## medo2012 (11 يناير 2014)

mohamed zakzouk قال:


> طيب كويس ان حضرتك نبهتنى لحاجة زى دى شكرا ليك
> طيب ممكن تقولى ايه اهم courses فى ال prmg بحيث انى اكون ملم بالمهم اولا
> انا خلصت ال 010 وهبدأ resource الترم الجاى



انا مازلت لسه باخد فى الكورس والسميستر اللى فات fall 2013 كان اول كورس اخدت فيه 025 international standards
ان شاء الله السميستر اللى جاى هاخد فيه resource & financial


----------



## lord_zahed (13 يناير 2014)

طيب سؤال يا هندسه (medo2012 ) انت بدأت ب 025 كان في مشاكل او كنت محتاج تبدأ ب 010 مثلا ولا عادي


----------



## medo2012 (22 يناير 2014)

lord_zahed قال:


> طيب سؤال يا هندسه (medo2012 ) انت بدأت ب 025 كان في مشاكل او كنت محتاج تبدأ ب 010 مثلا ولا عادي


كورسال 025 هو عباره عن knowledge عن الاداره عموما فهو كورس مهم ومميز كبدايه و بالنسبه لواحد كان مشروع اداره وعنده خلفيه كويسه ن البلاننج فبيبقى مافيش مشكله لو ابتدى ب 025 وفى ناس بتشوف ان 010 سهل وبسيط


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (29 يناير 2014)

الـ PRMG احسن لو انت عايز تفهم يعنى ايه اداره و تعرفك الـ Skilles بتاعتها
اما لو عايز شهاده فى الاداره مشهوره دوليا و معروفه يبقى الـ PMP


----------



## amm70 (27 مارس 2014)

موضوع شامل ورائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud el safty (28 مارس 2014)

بص يا هندسة الـ PRMG هي برنامج إحترافي و لكن يمكن اعتبارها دبلومة احترافية و هي الصراحة جميلة جدااا كمواد و علم و تكون على دراية بجميع مجالات إدارة المشاريع من تخطيط و جدولة - ادارة الموارد - ادارة التكاليف - ادارة العقود ...... بص انا اخذتها من سنة تقريبا نصيحتي ليك بالنسبة لاختيار المواد 
1- Prmg 025 << جميلة جدا و أتقل مادة و المادة اللي حاتاخد فيها كل حاجة عن ادارة المشاريع و لو حتي بجزء بسيط في كل مجال نصيحتي ليك تاخدها في الاول او في الاخر ... اذا في الاول حاتفيدك جداا انك تبقي عندك فكرة عامة عن باقي المواد و اذا اخذتها في الاخر حاتكون لميت كل المواد و فهمت حاجات انت ماكنتش فاهمها في اي مادة .... انا اخذتها في الاول و في راي دة افضل بس نصيحة لوجهة الله عشان تستفاد من المادة دي خد معاها مادة بسيطة عشان هي مادة نظري شوية و المادة البسيطة اللي ممكن تاخدها معاها *PRMG 095: Risk Management او تاخدها لوحدها علي حسب وقتك 
*2- Prmg 010 <<<< كويس جداا انك بدات بيها معظم الدكاترة كانت بترشحها ان ناخدها في الاول 
افضل المواد اللي حاتحتجها في الشغل هي :- 
Project Budgeting and Financial Control <<< خدها مع مهندس علي قرطام (تحفة) 
Project Planning and Scheduling
Management Of Project Resources 
Project Bids and Contracts
Project Management Overview
Risk Management
و خلي الـ PMP بعد الــ PRMG لان الـ PMP بتحتاج خيرة على الاقل 3 سنوات في مجال ادارة المشاريع و بالتوفيق و اذا احتجت اي حاجة راسلني على اميلي [email protected]


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (31 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

